# You only live once.



## Encolpius

Hello, how do you say it in your language? Thanks. 

*Hungarian: (Csak) egyszer élünk. [We live only once]
*
Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

Samo jednom se živi.
[only once is lived]


----------



## Frank78

Man lebt nur einmal.

Lit.: One lives only once.


----------



## camaila

spanish: sólo se vive una vez.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech language: Žijeme jenom jednou (We live only once), but I think that more used is: Stejně jednou umřeme (All at all, we'll finally die)


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese:

Só se vive uma vez.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: 

Je leeft maar één keer.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Jokainen elää vain yhden kerran._ (everyone lives only one time)


----------



## lm064

On ne vit qu'une fois. (français/french)

Si vive solo una volta. (italiano/italian)


----------



## Rallino

Err..*in Turkish *we say it a little differently  We ask a rhetoric question:

*Bir daha mı geleceğiz dünyaya? [Are we ever gonna come to the world again?]*


----------



## Orlin

phosphore said:


> Serbian:
> 
> Samo jednom se živi.
> [only once is lived]


 
Almost the same in Bulgarian: (Само) веднъж се живее.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Ζεις μονάχα μια φορά»
zis mo'naxa mi'a fo'ra
lit. "you only live one time"

[x] is a voiceless velar fricative, known as the hard ch


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: *один раз живём* /odin raz jiviom/ - one time (once) we live


----------



## Encolpius

Well, the 21st December is approaching  ... what is the idiomatic translation of the English sentence, please, not the literal translation. Thanks. 

*Hungarian*: Egyszer élünk. [we live once]
*German*: Man lebt nur einmal.


----------



## Montesacro

*Italian*: _si vive una volta sola_ (word by word translation: one lives one time only)
Shuffling the words a bit you get a somewhat less common version, with exactly the same meaning: _si vive solo una volta_.


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:
Dünyaya bir kez geliriz.

We come to Earth only once.


----------



## DearPrudence

When we do things that maybe we shouldn't be doing (buy something very expensive,...), in *French*, we often say:
*"On n'a qu'une vie" *(literally: _we only have one life_)

I don't know that would answer your question.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we use a verse from a popular song of 1953 as a proverb:

«Μια ζωή την έχουμε»
[mɲa zo'i tin 'exume]

lit. "one life [is what] we have"


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: *один раз живём */odin paz zhiviom/ - lit. one time [we] live


----------



## swift

Hi Encolpius,

In Spanish: *'sólo se vive una vez'*. There's a song by Azúcar Moreno with that title.


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you for the song, I like it. I'll check if there are songs in other languages for that topic.


----------



## Roy776

I know two such sentences in Polish, unfortunately, I can't say which one is idiomatic.

Jedno jest życie. (Life is unique) [There's a song with this phrase in Polish, too. _< -- Youtube link removed -- >_ ]
Życie jest tylko jedno. (There's only one life)

Though you might also say "Żyje się raz" (One lives only once)


----------



## Halfdan

Swedish:
*Du lever bara en gång.
Man lever bara en gång.*


----------



## e2-e4 X

rusita preciosa said:


> Russian: *один раз живём */odin paz zhiviom/ - lit. one time [we] live


Alternatively: *только раз живём мы, только раз* ("only once do we live, only once").


----------



## ilocas2

ilocas2 said:


> Czech language: Žijeme jenom jednou (We live only once), but I think that more used is: Stejně jednou umřeme (All at all, we'll finally die)



I just want to make some corrections, I was new on this forum when I wrote it and I was writing often thoughtlessly what firstly came into my head.

The literal translation of *Stejně jednou umřeme* is _Anyway, we'll once die_ and actually is less frequent on Google than *Žijeme jenom jednou*.


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

Filipino: 
*minsan ka lang mabubuhay* or
*isa lang ang buhay *(literally means* one life*)

Let's enjoy life!
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mataripis

Pretty_Gaella said:


> Filipino:
> *minsan ka lang mabubuhay* or
> *isa lang ang buhay *(literally means* one life*)
> 
> Let's enjoy life!
> Have a great day everyone!


_Minsan lang ang mabuhay!_


----------



## Grefsen

Halfdan said:


> Swedish:
> *Du lever bara en gång.
> Man lever bara en gång.*


Norwegian:

*Du lever bare en gang.*
*Man lever bare en gang.*


----------



## Encolpius

*Polish*: Raz się żyje.


----------

